
Ask HN: Who is launching MVP? - pyeu
We&#x27;re super interested in knowing what you are launching in March 2018. Please include in your replies the short description of what you are launching, how you got the idea, and URL.
======
good123d67
just launched [http://startmydomain.com](http://startmydomain.com)

would love some feedback

